# Backcountry boots good for lots of hiking???



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I recommend going with a boot that uses the BOA Focus system. I know I like a stiff boot for riding in the bc, but on the hike up it's nice to loosen them up. With the BOA focus you can keep the lower half of the boot with the tension you like and loosen up the cuffs for hiking/skinning. Then it's nice and easy to tighten them back up again when you are ready to drop. 

I have DC Allegiance boots with the focus system. They work well enough, but I did blow out the first pair with less than 20 days on them. So I am skeptical about them. Vans, Ride, and K2 all have boots with the BOA system and make quality product. I can't really recommend one over the other for you as fit is what is going to matter most. I can say K2 boots have been getting great reviews from everyone that has tried them. Regardless, go to a shop and try some with the focus system and see if you can get the fit you need.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know if it's the rubber compound or the tread design, but my DC boots do not grip that well at all on compact snow or ice. I haven't done serious hiking in them yet, but I feel like that will get annoying. My previous pairs of Salomon F-boots were much better. Not what you were asking, but something else to consider.


----------

